# Polar bear run 2014 !!!!



## riverracer (Jan 9, 2014)

The 2014 polar bear run is set for the 22nd of Feb. @ the Doniphan city boat dock, in Doniphan, Missouri @ 11:00 AM. We ran into some trouble last year having it so close to the Superbowl that we decided to move it forward a week or two. This gives everyone time to get ready for it !!!! We would like to have a good showing this year !!! I would like to give out a special thanks to Jim for the shirts and stickers that he sent us last year !!! Hope to see you there !!! [-o<


----------



## fender66 (Feb 4, 2014)

Dang...I'd love to do this, but I'm still jet-less. I have to get that dang engine rebuilt. I'm missing out on too much local fishing since I can't get my bass boat on local waters.


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2014)

Send me your mailing info and I will send a few shirts and decals again!

Jim


----------



## semojetman (Feb 5, 2014)

RiverRacer will have to chime in with his but if you want to send us more this year and dont still have my adress it is

I am hoping this year to take some group photos and pictures of people with there boats.
Picture of your boat with a tinboats sticker on it, etc.


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2014)

Took your address and removed it from your post. 8)


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 6, 2014)

Think I'm gonna try to make. should see you there semo, I'll take you for a ride if you want. Show you why I like these omc's so well. :mrgreen: offer stand for anyone there. Everyone's that's rode in it is smiling ear to ear when they get out. :mrgreen:


----------



## semojetman (Feb 7, 2014)

Sounds great man.
Ill gladly take a ride.

Im just bringing my blazer ss with the 60/40 4 stroke so nothing really exciting as far as performance goes but I will have my new project up there next year.


----------



## semojetman (Feb 21, 2014)

Dont forget.....


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't think I'll make it. Sinuses have been killing me this week. All this warm up, cool down windy crap. Have fun and be safe guys should be a good time.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 22, 2014)

DANG....Could you ask for better weather! Wish I was there!

I expect lots of pictures!


----------



## Codeman (Feb 23, 2014)

Woohooo we got to make it! I scored the t shirt for slowest boat. LOL Thanks Jim. I need to get by this forum a little more often again.


----------

